# New Member Here



## DailyDriven (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the Forums. Been at the gym for years. Gear preferred now. Looking to stay healthy and attain  gains esp with age (46).
Great info here on the site! Looking forward to learning anything I can! Thank you! - D


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome! I am 47.


----------



## brazey (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome aboard 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------

